# Cash The "Shavanese"



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It'll grow right? Our regular groomer was on vacation for a few weeks, and I was really tired and really couldn't bathe the boys, and couldn't afford to have a grooming without a hair cut... so I let the owner of the shop groom the boys... She was running behind, so I was there when she did Jasper's face and head... but alas, poor Cash was "done" by time I got there. I like my boys in puppy cuts... but who knew he had such a pointy face? it was also really choppy so I have been evening it out all week. 

so here is Cash the short haired Hav.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, but he looks beautiful and soulful anyway. And yes, it does grow out. I love that boy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The better to see his eyes, Missy. Just keep repeating "it will grow". He is really cute.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It will be okay. By next week, it will blend in better. (((hugs)))


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww....it will get better fast. Still sweet


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, I was surprised at Brody's pointy nose too.

I think Cash looks sweet and at least he isn't naked!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Even he looks pissed off. In God We Trust. And in OURSELVES.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh Em Gee! WHAT was she THINKING? Are people TOTALLY clueless in terms of what a Havanese is supposed ro look like?

Give Cash a hug for me, and tell him we all love him anyway. And it WILL grow back, it's just frustrating to have to PAY for that!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww sweet boy!! YES, it will grow... I love the look on his face in the last picture... like " seriously mom? SERIOUSLY!??" LOL


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

what did you say to the groomer? I'm always too polite to say anything at the time and just let it fester when i get home.

Reminds me of the time a hairdresser gave me bangs without asking. THe chair was turned away from the mirror, he said "i'm just going to lighten it up a little around the front" and snip snip snip. I cried and cried and cried.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor little buddy. He is naked!!! This is why I prefer to do it myself even if they look a little choppy. They always want to make them look too neat and I like them to look a little ruffled. Well, he's still cute and hair grows! And faster in the summer months it will be back before you know it!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Aww, he's a cutie. I know what you mean about the pointy face, though! Every time I give Jasmine a bath I think the same. I agree with Linda, I think groomers try to get them too perfect looking, I like the ruffled look too!


----------

